# The 2018 NF Arcade Game of the Year Awards



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2018)

Hey yo. It's December again, which means we're doing this and we're doing it right and lazier this time. Regardless of the turn out I do this because sometimes I discover good games that went under my radar. So buckle up, cuz this time we're doing write in votes to bypass the mess that was multiple ghost town threads with clear cut winners being pit up against fodder games. This time it's completely open, with one single distinction, which is a tie breaker. Basically, if an award ended up in a tie we'll have three judges voted to be tie breakers to decide the winner for the rest of us. *Only one vote per award will count. Voting will end on the 31st of December, where the winners will be announced on January 1st, 2019.*

The Awards are as follows:

_Best Sony Exclusive Game
Best Microsoft Exclusive Game
Best Nintendo Exclusive Game
Best PC Exclusive Game
Best Multi-platform Game 
Best New Entry in an Existing IP - Sequel, spin off, remake, etc.. 
Best New IP
Best Indie Game
Best Gaming Company - Developer, publisher, etc.. 
Best Returning Game - Best game you're replayed from 2017
Best Multiplayer Game
Best Single Player Game
Best Performance - Male or Female
Best Score 
Best Art Direction  
Best Narrative 

Best Action Game
Best Action-Adventure Game
Best Role-Playing Game - Includes Action-RPGs, Strategy, tactics, etc..  
Best Sports/Racing Game
Best Platforming Game
Best Fighting Game
Best Shooting Game - TPS or FPS
The Honorable Mention - Best game of a genre not mentioned above

Hype Moment of the Year - hypest moment in gaming of 2018
Trailer of the Year - Best video game related trailer in 2018
Best Video Game Media Adaptation - Video game related TV show, movie, comic short, etc.. 

Flop of the Year - Worst or most disappointment game of the year
Cursed Moment of the Year - Worst or most disappointing Video game-related news or event.

Most Anticipated Game of 2019
2018 Game of the Year

Community Voted Tie Breaker Judges - Pick Three, Also Arcade mod @Charlotte D. Kurisu isn't eligible _


You can use my votes below as an example, and if you have any trouble recalling what you played this year, you can use  to give your self a reminder. Please enjoy and discuss, and tag/quote me if you have any questions.

:gitgud

Oh and Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays ya filthy nerds 

Voting has ended.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2018)

*Best Sony Exclusive Game* - N/A
*Best Microsoft Exclusive Game* - N/A
*Best Nintendo Exclusive Game* - Octopath Traveler
*Best PC Exclusive Game* - N/A
*Best Multi-platform Game* - Red Dead Redemption II
*Best New Entry in an Existing IP* - Red Dead Redemption II
*Best New IP* - Octopath Traveler
*Best Indie Game* - Dead Cells
*Best Gaming Company* - CyGames
*Best Returning Game* - Nier Automata
*Best Multiplayer Game* - Dragon Ball FighterZ
*Best Single Player Game* - Octopath Traveler
*Best Performance* - Roger Clark (Arthur Morgan - Red Dead Redemption II)
*Best Score* - Octopath Traveler S a m p l e
*Best Art Direction *- Octopath Traveler
*Best Narrative* - Red Dead Redemption II

*Best Action Game* -  Darksiders III
*Best Action-Adventure Game* - Red Dead Redemption II
*Best Role-Playing Game* - Octopath Traveler
*Best Sports/Racing Game* - N/A
*Best Platforming Game* - Bloodstained: Curse of the Moon
*Best Fighting Game* - Dragon Ball FighterZ
*Best Shooting Game* - N/A
*The Honorable Mention* - N/A

*Hype Moment of the Year* - Joker for Super Smash Bros. Ultimate
*Trailer of the Year* - World of Light Trailer for Super Smash Bros. Ultimate
*Best Video Game Media Adaptation *- Netflix's Castlevania Season 2

*Flop of the Year* - Pokemon Let's Go Pikachu/Eevee
*Cursed Moment of the Year *- Announcement of Pokemon Let's Go Pikachu/Eevee

*Most Anticipated Game of 2019* - Devil May Cry V
*2018 Game of the Year* - Octopath Traveler


*Community Voted Tie Breaker Judges *- @blakstealth @GrizzlyClaws @Deathbringerpt

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 12, 2018)

No esports categories?!?!?!?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2018)

blakstealth said:


> No esports categories?!?!?!?



*Game *of the year


----------



## Karma (Dec 12, 2018)

*Best Sony Exclusive Game* - God of War
*Best Microsoft Exclusive Game* - What the fuck is this doing on here 
*Best Nintendo Exclusive Game* - SSBU
*Best PC Exclusive Game* - N/A
*Best Multi-platform Game* - Red Dead Redemption II
*Best New Entry in an Existing IP* - Dragon Quest 11
*Best New IP* -  N/A
*Best Indie Game* - Celeste
*Best Gaming Company* - Sony/Capcom (both did so well this year)
*Best Returning Game* - Dying Light
*Best Multiplayer Game* - Dragon Ball FighterZ
*Best Single Player Game* - God of War
*Best Performance* - Roger Clark (Arthur Morgan - Red Dead Redemption II)
*Best Score* - Red Dead Redemption II
*Best Art Direction *- N/A
*Best Narrative* - Red Dead Redemption II

*Best Action Game* -  God of War
*Best Action-Adventure Game* - Red Dead Redemption II
*Best Role-Playing Game* - Dragon Quest 11
*Best Sports/Racing Game* - N/A
*Best Platforming Game* - Celeste
*Best Fighting Game* - Dragon Ball FighterZ
*Best Shooting Game* - N/A
*The Honorable Mention* - Spider Man

*Hype Moment of the Year* - God of War winning game of the year
*Trailer of the Year* - The Outer Worlds
*Best Video Game Media Adaptation *- Netflix's Castlevania Season 2

*Flop of the Year* - Fallout 76
*Cursed Moment of the Year *- Sonic Fox's Speech 

*Most Anticipated Game of 2019* - The Outer Worlds
*2018 Game of the Year* - Red Dead Redemption II


You should have added more stuff for the dishonerable mentions tbh, I had so many things I wanted to trash

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 12, 2018)

*Best Sony Exclusive Game* - GoW4
*Best Microsoft Exclusive Game* - Forza Horizon 4
*Best Nintendo Exclusive Game* - Smash
*Best New Entry in an Existing IP* - Dragon Ball FighterZ
*Best Gaming Company* - Nintendo
*Best Multiplayer Game* - Dragon Ball FighterZ
*Best Single Player Game* - GoW4
*Best Returning Game* - Crash Bandicoot N.sane

*Best Action Game* - Darksiders III
*Best Action-Adventure Game* - Shadow of the Tomb Raider
*Best Sports/Racing Game* - Forza Horizon 4
*Best Fighting Game* - Smash

*Hype Moment of the Year* - REmake 2 unveiling
*Trailer of the Year* - DMC V
*Best Video Game Media Adaptation *- Netflix's Castlevania

*Flop of the Year* - Fallout 76

*Most Anticipated Game of 2019* - DOOM Eternal
*2018 Game of the Year* - Smash



idk, my choices suck tbh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karma (Dec 12, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> idk, my choices suck tbh


They're fine but im guessing u didnt play RDD2 since its not plastered all over ur list

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kitsune (Dec 12, 2018)

_*Best Nintendo Exclusive Game:* Smash
*Best Multi-Platform Game:* RDR2
*Best New Entry in an Existing IP:* RDR2
*Best Indie Game:* Overcooked 2
*Best Gaming Company:* Rockstar
*Best Multiplayer Game:* Smash
*Best Single Player Game:* RDR2
*Best Performance:* Roger Clark (Arthur - RDR2)
*Best Score:* RDR2
*Best Art Direction:* RDR2
*Best Narrative:* RDR2
*Best Action-Adventure Game:* RDR2
*Best Fighting Game:* Smash
*The Honorable Mention: *Sound design for RDR2 
*2018 Game of the Year:* RDR2 
_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Dec 12, 2018)

*Best Sony Exclusive Game* - God of War
*Best Multi-platform Game* - Shadow of the Tomb Raider
*Best New Entry in an Existing IP* - God of War
*Best Indie Game* - Guacamelee 2
*Best Returning Game* - Horizon: Zero Dawn
*Best Single Player Game* - God of War
*Best Performance* - Baldur (God of War)
*Best Score* - Spider-Man
*Best Art Direction *- Spyro: Reignited Trilogy
*Best Narrative* - God of War

*Best Action-Adventure Game* - God of War
*Best Role-Playing Game* - Dragon Quest XI
*Best Platforming Game* - Spyro: Reignited Trilogy

*Hype Moment of the Year* - Cyberpunk 2077 gameplay reveal
*Trailer of the Year* - Cyberpunk 2077 E3

*Flop of the Year* - Fallout 76
*Cursed Moment of the Year *- Finding out Pokemon 2018 is what it is

*Most Anticipated Game of 2019* - The Outer Worlds
*2018 Game of the Year* - God of War

For Most Anticipated Game 2019 I couldn't decide between Outer Worlds, Sekiro and DOOM Eternal tbh, I just went with Outer Worlds because I want to see Obsidian giving Bethesda the middle finger by making a better Fallout lmao.

*Community Voted Tie Breaker Judges *- No idea tbh. Perhaps @The World, @Magnum Miracles and @Darkmatter

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 12, 2018)

*Best Sony Exclusive Game *n/a
* Best Microsoft Exclusive Game *n/a
* Best Nintendo Exclusive Game *_Super Smash Bros Ultimate_
* Best PC Exclusive Game *n/a
* Best Multi-platform Game - *Assassin's Creed Odyssey
* Best New Entry in an Existing IP - *Valkyria Chronicles 4
* Best New IP - *n/a
* Best Indie Game - *VA-11 Hall-a (PS Vita release)
*Best Gaming Company - Developer, publisher, etc.. - *Sora Ltd.
* Best Returning Game - Best game you've replayed from 2017 *Nier Automata
* Best Multiplayer Game *- Overwatch
* Best Single Player Game - *Valkyria Chronicles 4
* Best Performance - Male or Female - *Kassandra from Assassin's Creed Odyssey (voiced by Melissanthi Mahut)
* Best Score - *Super Smash Bros Ultimate
* Best Art Direction *Octopath Traveler
* Best Narrative - *n/a
*
Best Action Game - *n/a
* Best Action-Adventure Game - *_n/a_
* Best Role-Playing Game - *_Valkyria Chronicles 4_
* Best Sports/Racing Game *- n/a
* Best Platforming Game *- n/a
* Best Fighting Game - *Blazblue Cross Tag Battle
* Best Shooting Game - *Overwatch
* The Honorable Mention - *_Cytus II (music rhythm game for iOS/Android)_
* 
Hype Moment of the Year - *Joker Playable Character in SSBU
* Trailer of the Year - *Super Smash Bros Ultimate World of Light Trailer
* Best Video Game Media Adaptation - *n/a
* 
Flop of the Year - *Fallout 76
* Cursed Moment of the Year - *Black Ops 4 not having single player campaign
* 
Most Anticipated Game of 2019 *- Fire Emblem Three Houses
* 2018 Game of the Year *- n/a
* 
Community Voted Tie Breaker Judges - *Deathbringerpt, Naruto, The World*, *Shiba D. Inu

*This was definitely the year of catching up on games for me. I've only played a handful of games that came out this year.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ThomasTheCat (Dec 12, 2018)

Best Sony Exclusive Game - Marvel's Spider-Man
Best Nintendo Exclusive Game - Smash Ultimate
Best New Entry in an Existing IP - Smash Ultimate
Best New IP - Marvel's Spider-Man
Best Gaming Company - ARC Systems
Best Multiplayer Game - FighterZ
Best Single Player Game - Marvel's Spider-Man
Best Performance - Stan Lee 
Best Score - RDR2
Best Art Direction - FighterZ
Best Narrative - Marvel's Spider-Man

Best Action Game - Marvel's Spider-Man
Best Action-Adventure Game - Marvel's Spider-Man
Best Sports/Racing Game - Mario Tennis Aces
Best Platforming Game - Spyro Reignited
Best Fighting Game - FighterZ
Best Shooting Game - Overewatch (Fight me)

Hype Moment of the Year - KHIII release date confirmed
Trailer of the Year - Most recent KHIII trailer

Flop of the Year - Battlfield V
Cursed Moment of the Year - No Sony at E3

Most Anticipated Game of 2019 - KHIII
2018 Game of the Year - Marvel's Spider-Man

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sweetcor (Dec 13, 2018)

_Best Sony Exclusive Game - Detroit: Become Human
Best Microsoft Exclusive Game - Netflix
Best Multi-platform Game - Red Dead Redemption 2
Best New Entry in an Existing IP - God of War
Best New IP - Detroit: Become Human
Best Gaming Company - Sony
Best Multiplayer Game - Dragon Ball Fighterz
Best Single Player Game - Detroit: Become Human
Best Performance - Roger Clark (Arthur Morgan, Red Dead Redemption 2)
Best Score - Red Dead Redemption 2
Best Art Direction - Dragon Ball Fighterz
Best Narrative - Red Dead Redemption 2

Best Action Game - God of War
Best Action-Adventure Game - Marvel's Spider-Man
Best Fighting Game - Dragon Ball Fighterz

Hype Moment of the Year - God of War winning GOTY
Trailer of the Year - DMC5 E3 trailer

Flop of the Year - Fallout 76
Cursed Moment of the Year - Sonic the Hedgehog movie Sonics appearance

Most Anticipated Game of 2019 - Devil May Cry 5
2018 Game of the Year - Detroit: Become Human

Damn I've really been slacking this year. Can't even answer best indie, rpg or even shooter 

_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ThomasTheCat (Dec 13, 2018)

Sweetcorn said:


> Best Microsoft Exclusive Game - Netflix





Sweetcorn said:


> Cursed Moment of the Year - Sonic the Hedgehog movie Sonics appearance


----------



## The World (Dec 14, 2018)

I didn't play any games this year so I'm gonna link a video with some of the games I'm most anticipating for 2019 and beyond.


----------



## The World (Dec 15, 2018)

Remember kids don't post when you're high on painkillers and cold medicine because you're sick as fuck.


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 15, 2018)

The World said:


> Remember kids don't post when you're high on painkillers and cold medicine because you're sick as fuck.


I voted for you, man. I VOTED FOR YOU

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fang (Dec 15, 2018)

Fallout 76 in all categories by a landslide


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 15, 2018)

blakstealth said:


> I voted for you, man. I VOTED FOR YOU



You can still change your vote. 

Please change your vote. 

EDIT: you already changed your vote


----------



## Naruto (Dec 15, 2018)

I don't own a PS4 or XBOX1.

I'd like to personally and vociferously berate everyone involved in scheduling this award ceremony before the release of DOOM Eternal.

This is why we do awards in January of next year.

I still love you, Khris.
---​
*Best Nintendo Exclusive Game: *Super Smash Bros Ultimate

Slim pickings for Nintendo this year, in my brutal opinion. Yeah, Smash is great, but it's also not new. It's just Smash 4 (fite me ) with a metric fuckton of content added to it and very minor changes.

But when I look at my switch, which is right in front of my keyboard as I type this, I don't see many 2018 games at all, and fewer still are Nintendo exclusives. So I guess Smash gets my vote.


*Best PC Exclusive Game: *Pillars of Eternity II: Deadfire

*Best Multi-platform Game: *Darksiders III

*Best New Entry in an Existing IP: *Darksiders III

*Best New IP: *Octopath Traveler

I'm not going to lie, Octopath was a bit disappointing. It's gorgeous, it's somewhat novel, but it lacks substance beyond the combat system and the nostalgia pandering. I felt nothing for most of the characters. Still, its strong points were very strong indeed.

*Best Indie Game: *Dead Cells

*Best Gaming Company: *Don't idolize corporations, you twats 

*Best Returning Game: *Xenoblade Chronicles 2: Torna The Golden Country

*Best Multiplayer Game: *I'm actually taking the time to make an empty vote on this category just because I sincerely feel 2018 had no worthwhile GOOD new multiplayer games.

*Best Single Player Game: *Darksiders III

*Best Performance: *Phil Lamarr, as Vulgrim from Darksiders III

*Best Score: *Octopath Traveler

Another category where I normally love to pick from that underwhelmed me this year. Not to bash on Octopath, because its OST is quite good, but I can't think of anything else that came out this year that would even compete, whereas last year this one wouldn't even have been on my top 5.

*Best Art Direction: *GRIS

*Best Narrative: *Xenoblade Chronicles 2: Torna The Golden Country

I didn't play much this year that I could sincerely praise the story of. Torna comes closest.

*Best Action Game: *Darksiders III

Yeah, so I want this game to get an award somewhere. So what? I almost chose Monster Hunter World for one of these categories but honestly I did not play it enough to accurately judge it, and it felt stupid to try and find reasonable entries for each category. The fact is I quite enjoyed this game and I think it deserves recognition. It's an action game, it's single player, and it's a returning IP. Neener.

*Best Action-Adventure Game: *Shadow of the Tomb Raider

*Best Role-Playing Game: *Moonlighter

Truth? It deserves some mention, somewhere, and my indie game choice was locked to Dead Cells.

*Best Platforming Game: *Celeste

Because Crash came out last year ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

*Best Fighting Game: *Dragonball FighterZ

*Best Shooting Game: *Quake Champions

Again, slim pickings. I didn't play Red Dead 2 and I'm not sure I'd feel comfortable granting a shooting award to it even if I did, based purely on technicalities. Shooting game awards should go to games that are primarily appealing because of their gunplay (in my book, anyway). Quake Champions isn't even a game I'm particularly happy with, it ruins the purity of the formula with class-based bullshit because nothing in this industry can ever be original, and everything must copy the most popular thing _*cough* Overwatch *cough*_. What else even came out in 2018 that would qualify?

*The Honorable Mention: *Return of the Obra Dinn

*Hype Moment of the Year: *Devil May Cry 5 Announcement

_ALL THESE THOUGHTS INSIDE OF MY HEEE-AD
BLINDING MY SIGHT IN A CURTAIN OF RE-ED
FRUUUUUSTRA-TION IS GETTIN' BIGGER

BANG
BANG
BANG

PULL MY DEVIL TRIGGEEEER_

*Trailer of the Year:
*

Throughout the years and all of its incarnations (because let's face it, the id of today is not comprised of nearly the same people as the id of the 90s), id consistently displays the ability to connect with its audience, the absolute top end expertise with which they pioneered the industry, and a surprising amount of relevance after a period of flops. Kudos to you, and I hope I'm still playing your games in another couple decades.

*Flop of the Year: *Pokemon Let's Go

_"Well technically it's not a fl-" _Fuck you. I hate this game on principle. I hate this game because I hate the dumb fucking audience that doesn't ask for better. I hate this game because it's the culmination of decades of making an easy game even easier. I hate this game because it's the final destination of the friendship is magic direction that everyone is okay with. Fuck this game and fuck you.

*Cursed Moment of the Year: *Diablo Immortal

DO YOU GUYS NOT HAVE PHONES?

*Most Anticipated Game of 2019: *Sekiro: Shadows Die Twice

*2018 Game of the Year: *Darksiders III

We all know God of War or Red Dead Redemption 2 are the big contenders for the title, but I didn't play them so this is my vote

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Dec 15, 2018)

what the fuck even came out this year


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 15, 2018)

Naruto said:


> I'd like to personally and vociferously berate everyone involved in scheduling this award ceremony before the release of DOOM Eternal.
> 
> This is why we do awards in January of next year.
> 
> I still love you, Khris.



Gotta admit December 28 is such a shitty date to release a game in. If you feel confident just vote for it.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 15, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Gotta admit December 28 is such a shitty date to release a game in. If you feel confident just vote for it.



I can't vote for a game that isn't out yet. Even when there's a good chance it would be my GOTY.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 15, 2018)

Naruto said:


> _"Well technically it's not a fl-" _Fuck you. I hate this game on principle. I hate this game because I hate the dumb fucking audience that doesn't ask for better. I hate this game because it's the culmination of decades of making an easy game even easier. I hate this game because it's the final destination of the friendship is magic direction that everyone is okay with. Fuck this game and fuck you.



Underrated post. 



Naruto said:


> I can't vote for a game that isn't out yet. Even when there's a good chance it would be my GOTY.



Try finishing it in a day or two and come back and vote. Voting ends December 31st.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Naruto (Dec 15, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Try finishing it in a day or two and come back and vote. Voting ends December 31st.



I might!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 15, 2018)

Naruto said:


> I might!



I might too. Notice how empty my shooter category is.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fang (Dec 15, 2018)

darthgrim said:


> what the fuck even came out this year



Red Dead Redemption 2
Spider-Man
Fallout 76
Battlefield V
Call of Duty: Black Ops IV
God of War 4
Super Smash Brothers Ultimate
Darksiders 3


----------



## kluang (Dec 18, 2018)

*Best Sony Exclusive Game* - Spiderman
*Best Microsoft Exclusive Game* -YouTube
*Best Nintendo Exclusive Game* -  Support Smashing Brotherhood Ultima
*Best PC Exclusive Game* - Anything from dllsite
*Best Multi-platform Game* - Red Dead Redemption II
*Best New Entry in an Existing IP* - God of War
*Best New IP* - Spiderman
*Best Indie Game* - Dead Cells
*Best Gaming Company* - Sony
*Best Returning Game* - God of War
*Best Multiplayer Game* - Monster hunter world
*Best Single Player Game* - Spiderman
*Best Performance* - Christopher Judge (God of War)
*Best Score* - God of War
*Best Art Direction *- God of War
*Best Narrative* - God of War

*Best Action Game* -  God of War
*Best Action-Adventure Game* - Spiderman
*Best Role-Playing Game* - Monster hunter world
*Best Sports/Racing Game* - N/A
*Best Platforming Game* - N/A
*Best Fighting Game* - Soulja California 6
*Best Shooting Game* - Azur Lane
*The Honorable Mention* - Azur Lane

*Hype Moment of the Year* - Playing Spiderman
*Trailer of the Year* - Kingdom Hearts Final Battle Trailer
*Best Video Game Media Adaptation *- Netflix's Castlevania Season 2

*Flop of the Year* - Fallout 76
*Cursed Moment of the Year - *Fallout 76

*Most Anticipated Game of 2019* - Kingdom Hearts 3
*2018 Game of the Year* - Spiderman

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JoJo (Dec 23, 2018)

league of legends


----------



## Leaf Hurricane (Dec 24, 2018)

_Best Sony Exclusive Game - God Of War
Best Microsoft Exclusive Game - lmao
Best Nintendo Exclusive Game -  Super smash Bros Ultimate
Best PC Exclusive Game - NA
Best Multi-platform Game - RDR 2_
_Best New Entry in an Existing IP - Sequel, spin off, remake, etc.. - God Of War
Best New IP - Dead Cells
Best Indie Game - Celeste 
Best Gaming Company - Developer, publisher, etc..- Sony Santa Monica_
_Best Returning Game - Best game you're replayed from 2017 - Hunter Call of the Wild ( lmao) 
Best Multiplayer Game - NA
Best Single Player Game - God Of War
Best Performance - Male or Female - Christopher Judge ( Kratos ) 
Best Score - God Of War
Best Art Direction -  God Of War_
_Best Narrative - God Of War

Best Action Game - Assassins Creed Odessey 
Best Action-Adventure Game - God Of War
Best Role-Playing Game - Includes Action-RPGs, Strategy, tactics, etc.. - 
Red Dead Redemption 2 
Best Sports/Racing Game - NA
Best Platforming Game - Dead Cells/Celeste
Best Fighting Game - DBFZ
Best Shooting Game - TPS or FPS
The Honorable Mention - Best game of a genre not mentioned above - _
Best Sound design - God Of War
_
Hype Moment of the Year - hypest moment in gaming of 2018 - The Epic Fail of Battlefield V and Fallout 76
Trailer of the Year - Best video game related trailer in 2018 - Resident Evil Remake
Best Video Game Media Adaptation - Video game related TV show, movie, comic short, etc.. -NA

Flop of the Year - Worst or most disappointment game of the year - Fallout 76
Cursed Moment of the Year - Worst or most disappointing Video game-related news or event._
- SJW nut hugging by EA for Battlefield v_

Most Anticipated Game of 2019
2018 Game of the Year - Cyber Punk 2077/ Death Stranding
_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Santoryu (Dec 27, 2018)

_Best Single Player Game: Persona 5
Best Score: Persona 5
Best Art Direction: Persona 5
Best Narrative: Persona 5
Best Role-Playing Game: Persona 5_


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 29, 2018)

2-3 days remaining bump

let's do this boiz and grilz


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2018)

Way too many categories!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 30, 2018)

I've barely kept up with current releases with an exception here and there. I either mostly played retro stuff or recently took a break from gaming that only Capcom and Dante will fix.
*
Best Sony Exclusive Game* - N/A
*Best Microsoft Exclusive Game* - N/A
*Best Nintendo Exclusive Game* - Smash Ultimate
*Best PC Exclusive Game* - N/A
*Best Multi-platform Game* - Red Dead Redemption II
*Best New Entry in an Existing IP* - Soul Calibur 6
*Best New IP* - Octopath Traveler
*Best Indie Game* - Dead Cells
*Best Gaming Company* - Nintendo
*Best Returning Game* - Nier Automata
*Best Multiplayer Game* - Soul Calibur 6
*Best Single Player Game* - Octopath Traveler
*Best Performance* - N/A
*Best Score* - Tetris Effect
*Best Art Direction *- Octopath Traveler
*Best Narrative* - Red Dead Redemption II

*Best Action Game* - Darksiders III
*Best Action-Adventure Game* - Red Dead Redemption II
*Best Role-Playing Game* - Octopath Traveler
*Best Sports/Racing Game* - N/A
*Best Platforming Game* - Bloodstained: Curse of the Moon
*Best Fighting Game* - Soul Calibur 6
*Best Shooting Game* - Doom 2016 counts?
*The Honorable Mention* - @Shiba D. Inu cause why not

*Hype Moment of the Year* - Devil May Cry 5 fucking confusing launch trailer. Even dazed and confused, cringing at that amazing, terrible theme, I was flipping the fuck out in excitement, trying to judge every single move and cancel moves from previous DMCs. I don't remember the last time I was so much into gaming.
*Trailer of the Year* - World of Light Trailer for Super Smash Bros. Ultimate
*Best Video Game Media Adaptation *- Castlevania Season 2

*Flop of the Year* - Fallout 76
*Cursed Moment of the Year *- I was just wondering, is this an out of season April Fool's?

*Most Anticipated Game of 2019* - Devil May Cry V
*2018 Game of the Year* - Fuck it, Soul Calibur 6. Only game I didn't silently judge while playing the whole time.

*Community Voted Tie Breaker Judges *- @Naruto @blakstealth @Charlotte D. Kurisu

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Santoryu (Dec 31, 2018)

Santoryu said:


> _Best Single Player Game: Persona 5
> Best Score: Persona 5
> Best Art Direction: Persona 5
> Best Narrative: Persona 5
> Best Role-Playing Game: Persona 5_



I legit forgot that persona was 2017


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 31, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> *Community Voted Tie Breaker Judges *- @Naruto @blakstealth @Charlotte D. Kurisu



I am not eligible for this category


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 31, 2018)

My boy Shiba can step up then.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 31, 2018)

Happy new year y'all :gitgud

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 1, 2019)

Voting has officially ended. Counting the votes as we speak. Will also make a new thread for the winners.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 1, 2019)

Votes have been counted. Tiebreaker judges have been informed. Now we wait.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 1, 2019)




----------

